# Solenoid help



## default (May 28, 2011)

Ok got a spare solenoid laying around. Was about to wire it and realized it was a only 12v... Is that even safe for our outlets?
If not how wold I attempt this? Could I use a converter? Like the ones people use with Chinese equipment?
Thanks...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Ok got a spare solenoid laying around. Was about to wire it and realized it was a only 12v... Is that even safe for our outlets?
> If not how wold I attempt this? Could I use a converter? Like the ones people use with Chinese equipment?
> Thanks...


You obviously cannot plug it directly into the wall socket. I assume it is 12V DC?

You can always just get a DC adapter.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> You obviously cannot plug it directly into the wall socket. I assume it is 12V DC?
> 
> You can always just get a DC adapter.


Yep it is.. We're would I be able to get this adapter?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Active Surplus might have them. You can probably get them from any electronics store....Radio Shack (Circuit City) should have them too.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Active Surplus might have them. You can probably get them from any electronics store....Radio Shack (Circuit City) should have them too.


Is it the pieces you plug into the outlet before plugging in the 12v plug? Also called a converter?
And another question, 110v would be ok for our outlets?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Is it the pieces you plug into the outlet before plugging in the 12v plug? Also called a converter?
> And another question, 110v would be ok for our outlets?


You want an AC to DC adapter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_adapter

You want one that is rated for 120V, as that is the standard in Canada. There are some countries that use 110V as well, so this is why you may be confused.

Most AC adapters sold in Canada are fine for 110-120V, however.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> You want an AC to DC adapter.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AC_adapter
> 
> ...


Ughhh, the converters go for like 30$+
It's almost the same price as getting another solenoid here lol. Would I wire using the adapter or wire normally than use the adapter? I'm sorry for the extremely dumb questions.
And I have another 110v solenoid, that would be ok to just wire it and hook it up without any adapter?
Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Ughhh, the converters go for like 30$+
> It's almost the same price as getting another solenoid here lol. Would I wire using the adapter or wire normally than use the adapter? I'm sorry for the extremely dumb questions.
> And I have another 110v solenoid, that would be ok to just wire it and hook it up without any adapter?
> Thanks


Active surplus should have the adapters for cheaper.

Since you do not seem to know how to wire the solenoid properly, however, I would recommend you just purchase a new (or use the other) solenoid you have. If you do not have any experience wiring a solenoid, you may want someone to assist you as well.

For future reference, wiring the solenoid normally and then using the adapter would put 120VAC into a 12VDC solenoid.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Active surplus should have the adapters for cheaper.
> 
> Since you do not seem to know how to wire the solenoid properly, however, I would recommend you just purchase a new (or use the other) solenoid you have. If you do not have any experience wiring a solenoid, you may want someone to assist you as well.
> 
> For future reference, wiring the solenoid normally and then using the adapter would put 120VAC into a 12VDC solenoid.


Yea, I would get someone to help but not sure anyone near me with a flexible schedule. I've never attempted to wire a solenoid hence I sound stupid with the dumb questions..  but wiring isnt something i havent done before, just never worked with the conversion of the power limits... and just really worried about any issues because I'm not home enough and the tanks wouldn't be visible unless I check on them in my basement so I don't want any dangers because there are kids around - so anything with melting, sparking, smoke because of bad wiring or overloading is a very big no no.
Although still confused, I'll try to work something out and perhaps work on it when I can get someone close to help out.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Another stupid question. I remember having certain tools and mobile device chargers that would come with adapters because they are usually imports, do if I strip it and wire it with those wires would that be safe?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Yea, I would get someone to help but not sure anyone near me with a flexible schedule. I've never attempted to wire a solenoid hence I sound stupid with the dumb questions..  but wiring isnt something i havent done before, just never worked with the conversion of the power limits... and just really worried about any issues because I'm not home enough and the tanks wouldn't be visible unless I check on them in my basement so I don't want any dangers because there are kids around - so anything with melting, sparking, smoke because of bad wiring or overloading is a very big no no.
> Although still confused, I'll try to work something out and perhaps work on it when I can get someone close to help out.





default said:


> Another stupid question. I remember having certain tools and mobile device chargers that would come with adapters because they are usually imports, do if I strip it and wire it with those wires would that be safe?


Wiring things and taking AC to DC and voltage conversions is quite basic. If you don't know how to do it already, I suggest you look it up and do some reading.

I am not sure which kind of tools/mobile device chargers you are talking about, but yes, those adapters could potentially work as well, though they will likely be more expensive than a common AC/DC adapter.

In essence, you need to strip the adapter, on the DC line, and wire that up to your solenoid.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Wiring things and taking AC to DC and voltage conversions is quite basic. If you don't know how to do it already, I suggest you look it up and do some reading.
> 
> I am not sure which kind of tools/mobile device chargers you are talking about, but yes, those adapters could potentially work as well, though they will likely be more expensive than a common AC/DC adapter.
> 
> In essence, you need to strip the adapter, on the DC line, and wire that up to your solenoid.


Haven't had to much time to read but it does seem simple, just I would love to save a little more money if I can, so I've been looking for a charger having an input of 120 with an output of 12v but doubt I'll get any luck with that, most of them are 120v to 36v,24v,18v... I'm guessing 12v is a odd one to find in standard chargers lol.
But just want to clarify, with my solenoid that is 110v I would need an adapter as well for it to operate?
I have two extra solenoids, ones 12v and the other is 110v.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should be fine to use the 110V solenoid.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> You should be fine to use the 110V solenoid.


Aweome, thanks for your help


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> You should be fine to use the 110V solenoid.


Success, found and transformer win an input of 120v and an output of 12v! Only thing weird is trying to figure out where it was from.. Lol it's a transformer with an audio jack output...


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

And people give me a hard time because I like to hang onto stuff like that, cause you never know when it might come in handy !


----------

